

New Look for GMail blog - xtacy
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/

======
_ques
I would really like at least _some_ part of the Internet to remain a
collection of documents, and not a framework-based application.

------
josscrowcroft
I tried all the layouts and can't get my head around them.. except for the
'sidebar' view, they all feel like Flash websites from 2005

------
benbeltran
Some of these designs look very nice. Some others made my brain hurt as I
couldn't figure out how the data was structured. They may not work for the
gmail blog, but they may be perfect for certain "tumblresque" blogs.

